
Square Roadshow Video - gsibble
https://squareup.com/roadshow
======
curiouscat321
[https://d1g145x70srn7h.cloudfront.net/images/videos/roadshow...](https://d1g145x70srn7h.cloudfront.net/images/videos/roadshow/roadshow.mp4)

For those of you who would rather deal with a standard video player.

------
newsignup
The slider doesn't seem to allow going forward in time?

~~~
ssewell
I noticed that as well. Pretty bad UX, imho. If you accidentally refresh your
browser, you're forced to watch the whole thing over again until you get back
to the original position prior to the refresh.

------
arfrank
Compared to the closest public First Data roadshow video (likely a private one
for investors):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRMYeNBuBgU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRMYeNBuBgU)

------
mrdrozdov
Heads up (squares up?), this video is about 38 minutes.

